# This woman thinks Uber should have its own “back-up team” for when 911 fails to respond



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Video/full:
https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/uber...cle_06fda67a-423a-11e9-9c65-d3a1e699a15a.html








Three kids got into Gorte's car and told her they were waiting for their mom. When the mom came out with another kid, Gorte told them she couldn't drive them because there were too many passengers.
"I said, 'No, you have to have a seatbelt.' She told me to 'shut up and drive.' I said, 'I can't do that.'" ‬















"If 9-1-1 isn't going to show up, then Uber needs to have their own security team to be there to back up the drivers and be on the spot when we're in trouble," she said.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's bad enough we have to deal with so many self-absorbed entitled paxholes, then there are vicious animals like those.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Don't worry I'm sure Uber is going to start it's own police force. They can't carry guns, they have to be on call 24/7 and they get paid $3 per arrest.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber's Taks Force


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

First let me put in the disclaimer that violence or touching a pax should be absolute LAST resort, and only if you are actually being assualted.

If you are ever assualted on the first contact get out of the car immediately. No matter how big or strong you are sitting in the car makes you extremely vulnerable and gives them the advantage as you would have to twist around to fight back and are more restricted than them by the seatback. Outside you have a much better fight in you if needed in self defense.

About 14 months ago I thought a young moron was going to take a swing at me as I was kicking him out of my car. Before he actually had a chance to do anything I opened the door and got out. I guess after seeing how big I am he thought better and just left. Lucky. None of us do this to put up with paxholes that want to hit you.

Best is to avoid that at all costs though.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Why would a driver let children into their car without an adult present?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

What we need is guns.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

"Call 911 thru the Uber App"

Well, I see why that 911 couldn't get thru. Should have CALL 911 and stay online with the dispatcher instead.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

She should sue uber as their 911 app feature is misleading.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> What we need is guns.


Which of the three kids would you kill first?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> Which of the three kids would you kill first?


The one who spat, that's disrespectful.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Every time pax request a ride, text message to the pax phone from u/l
It should warn pax about pax behavior 
And number of pax allowed .. and the consequences


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> Which of the three kids would you kill first?


And if it had been me driving I would have refused her for too many passengers as well.

As messed up as this is... the driver did everything they could do to provide a safe ride, and obey traffic laws.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They can barely respond to an email. I'm supposed to trust them with a "911 back up team"?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

No, no, no. The Uber police force is just for Uber corporate and GLHs for when the disgruntled peasants show up with the torches and pitchforks. When some crazy shows up with a petition, the guy behind the desk quickly hammers the red button and a independently contracted thug comes out and does his best Lawrence Taylor impersonation.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> They can barely respond to an email. I'm supposed to trust them with a "911 back up team"?


From what I've read so far, 911 Backup Team shoots the driver. Then asks to resolve the issue.


----------

